# Winston's Photo Thread



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Winston joined our family today! We couldn't be happier!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Continuing


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

The dark mark on his back is the remains of nail polish they used to mark him when we picked him out.....


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

oh my goodness! he is absolutely adorable <3 you guys must be so happy to finally have the little guy home  good luck with him and congratulations! he really is a cutie :mrgreen:


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

sooo cute! how big is his cage? it looks so spacious


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness. He is adorable, and so little!! I squealed.

I think Winston will quickly become a HHC favorite  

The cage looks great, by the way!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He's so cute! And his cage looks amazing, you guys did a great job on it!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

What a little cutie!  Can't wait for more pictures! Congrats! Great job on the cage too- it looks super!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

How adorable!! He is super cute! I noticed you had a green cat toy in there, I would be careful with him using it because I know balls with openings mean they can get their jaw stuck and need surgery. I love your C&C cage, it looks fantastic


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to steal him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. We could not have made that cage without help from this forum! It's 2 x 3 cubes with a little over 10" of coroplast on the sides- we originally had it 2 x 2 but were able to figure out another plan so we could make it bigger for him. Katelyn - thanks, that toy came from his breeder ;0 as his favorite toy so we stuck it in there because it was "familiar" but didn't keep it in there. I'm worried that one CHE is not enough to keep his cage warm consistently so we may end up getting another one - I have a 100 watt, wish I had gotten a 150.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Omg he is adorable. His little legs are so tiny! Definitely the definition of a twinkie on stilts!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he's so tiny and soooo cute! More pics! More pics!


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Agreed! Pleaasseee more pictures


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a cute bitty baby!! Love his little face! Looks like he's going to be well loved.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

"twinkie on stilts" -->ha! 

Ok, if you insist, her are more pics.... we haven't quite figured his personality out yet, he seems to be an explorer, but then he likes to cuddle too, so we'll see. We're going to work on his toenails for the first time in the next couple days so wish us luck. He lost a little weight 2 days ago but ate like a hog last night so hopefully he will be up again when we weigh him tonight. He loves his bucket wheel from Larry. He loved his igloo until he discovered his snuggle sack, now we can't get him out of there. 

We're still working on consistently keeping his home at the right temp. There is a 100 watt ceramic in there now - does anyone who has seen his cage have thoughts on whether they think we would be fine upping it to a 150 watt, or whether we need two 100 watts?


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

a few more....


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

He has the most excited eyes ever haha.


----------



## Chadwick23 (Jan 9, 2012)

OMG hes so cute, hes so tiny in that wheel xD He looks excited in every picture lol even when eating.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:shock: I don't think I can handle how cute he is *faints*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pictures,he's adorable  Awesome job on the cage.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

We're slowly getting the hand of this whole hedgehog ownership thing..... we were happily surprised by Winston's lack of super poop the first few days -but he has made it up for it the past 5 days ;0 -- he is gaining weight and seems to be doing well - think most of the first round of quilling is calming down. We gave him a very quick bath today - wanted to see how he did with the water. He actually didn't seem to mind the water much at all, but he hated the toothbrush.... the photos are a little misleading - it looks like he's swimming but he was just walking in the water, it was very shallow. I tried cutting his nails for the first time and got 4-5 of them before he balled up and made his grouchy face. We love him, thanks again for all your help!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

after bath


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Winston's World


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

He is so stinkin' cute! I love the cage! You really did your research and took advice seriously when you put it together! It looks fabulous!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Such a cutie!


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

Hes soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love his ears too, by the way.  He is simply a doll. The picture of him cuddled up in the towel is precious!

Winston is a lucky dude.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Argh, he is so ridiculously cute!!!! What a tiny little cutie-pie


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, he looks so tiny on the wheel!!! Adorable!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So tiny and so cute omg T^T
*plans hedgienapping*


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*Winston is so adorable. He has such cute, big expressive eyes. Where did you find that pretty little dish with the colorful circles on it?*


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

GAAH Winston is SO adorable! He has me swooning!
And what a lovely spacious cage he has! I'm jealous!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!



> Where did you find that pretty little dish with the colorful circles on it?


Mary Ellen - it was at Petco in the small animal section.

Winston is on his second quilling and is a little more ornery than he was during his first one. We did, however, find out he loves mealies! He had his first mealie two nights ago and was very happy. No interest in hard boiled eggs though.

He has the pooping thing down now. Sometimes his cage looks more like a dog lives there than a tiny little hedgehog.... :shock:

He weighs 155 grams now


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

He is adorable  Congrats!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't believe it! He gets cuter every day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Winston is growing like a weed! He turned 9 weeks yesterday and is 178 grams. He continues to poop like an old pro.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

couple more photos of Winston


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....Love the hedgie butt photo. I just want to pinch his little bum!


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

oh wow. that is oneof the cutest babies i've ever seen! he looks like a very happy,spoiled boy! Congrats!!


----------

